

License Agreements and Changes Are Coming - asb
https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2015/08/01/cla/

======
anarazel
Finally! The current situation has caused a fair amount of grief. E.g.
postgres not being able to link against libreadline and libedit (horribly
buggy) instead being used.

------
johannes1234321
> Our plan is to update the license to the Apache License version 2.0
> (APLv2.0)).

So no more OpenSSL for GPLv2 projects?

~~~
the_why_of_y
The OpenSSL license is not compatible with GPLv2 or GPLv3 due to the obnoxious
advertising clause.

The ALv2 however is at least compatible with GPLv3, so it's clearly an
improvement.

------
edwintorok
What will happen to changes coming in from LibreSSL or BoringSSL?

